# Sheldon Reservoir



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy cow I was at the ball park Sunday helping redo the pitchers mound for baseball and I have never seen so many trailers at the ramp. Yall having get togethers at Sheldon on Sunday now instead of Thursday? I'm going to have to get my dads boat running and head out since we moved back to Sheldon


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, that will give the thieves plenty of choices as to which truck they will break into.
I will never fish there again. Great place to fish, but the local ferals have ruined it due to their lifestyle.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I took the face off to my stereo and opened my center console to show them nothing was in there worth anything. Idiots still broke my window. My guess is they were looking for the cd player face. They ripped the player about half way out of the dash. I was thinking about just leaving it unlocked. That would suck to come back to the ramp and your truck and trailer stolen. There are alot of questionable characters always hanging around that ramp. A constable used to patrol ever now and then. I haven't seen him in a year or so.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

What y'all catch there at that reservoir ? Last time I was there saw a 12 foot alligator basting.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You must remember, East Houston is just a meth/ crack/heroin den of undesirables. Where there's drugs, there's thieves!!!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is that ramp a decent ramp to launch at? Boat is a 22ft Majek Extreme. I've been tempted to put in there but don't feel like backing my trailer off the end of the ramp.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ramp is plenty big for your boat. It is very steep tho so make sure you have plenty of truck to get it back up and out. And watch out backing up and into that ramp blindly....idiots like to fish at the bottom of ramp and blame you for almost hitting them....

I have never had any issue there but I have always heard of lots of break ins....don't even leave a phone charger or note pad in view....clean out everything in site.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Steep ramp for sure, you see nothing but blue sky when backing in. Theres a potential big fish there on every cast, only been once this year, and it was tea colored clear, could see 3-4 feet down, caught a few good ones. Dont leave anything even your transom save out in the open. They burn all the trash cans every time they replace them, but some lights would be nice. All the money is spent over at the park area. I wish they would drain and dredge it, and start all over, but somehow keep the big ones that are in there. Saw a 31lb bag with my own eyes there one Thur evening.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Can some one please tell me what fish live in that reservoir _?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Large mouth is what it's most know for.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Any craw fish in there ? :blush:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

brucevannguyen said:


> Any craw fish in there ? :blush:


I use to fish a lot of bass tournents. 100% of the times I have had a bass in my livewell they have puked up lil crawfish shell pieces. 100% of the time. So I say where's there is bass there is crawfish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

That reservoir got traps written all over it. I'll check it out some day soon.
Looks like part of the Atchafalaya.
Lots of lily pads.


----------



## sewelljx (Jul 27, 2015)

*quick ?*

Is Sheldon electric only or do they allow gas motors? Any hp limit?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretty sure you can run gas motor in it but just idle speed.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

99 hp or less

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I fished Sheldon from the 1950's to the 80's. It has had its ups and downs. Back in the 60's it was a lot more open than it is now; or what I can see from the road. We used to launch at the peninsula on Garrett Rd. and fish the north side most of the time. Usually just fished the islands on the south side for crappie. TP&W seemed to be always experimenting with it. After it was drained and the levee's reworked it was a different lake. TP&W stocked it with Florida bass. 
It seems the role now is a education center for inner city youth. I assume Robert Comstock is still running the place. Nice guy, but more of a progressive tree hugger type, as a lot of TP&W seems to becoming.
I haven't put a boat on it in years. Used to be a 10HP limit. I think now you can run any horsepower but at idle speed. 
I would ask before I put any crawfish traps in it.
Sure would be nice if Comstock would get some security cameras put on some tall light poles at the ramp. 
My personal best was 8.25.....mounted on the wall. But I just bass fished there and Luces Bayou.
I'm an old HWY 90 guy. Still am, just a bit further east.
And not everybody in east Houston is a druggie. I still have friends there, they just call it home and live with it. Won't move.


----------

